# C/F Trunk Lid



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

How many people are interested in ScorchN to make a C/F Trunk Lid for the Sentra...? I for one am.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

AL_Sentra said:


> How many people are interested in ScorchN to make a C/F Trunk Lid for the Sentra...? I for one am.


DO u mean to replace the red center bar in the rear?? 

if so, u could go for the black one (from the 95-97 sentra XE) or the grey one (from the 99 sentra SE Limited)


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

he means make the whole trunk CF like the 200sx. I would not be down for one, sorry.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> he means make the whole trunk CF like the 200sx. I would not be down for one, sorry.


gotcha... 

but naw, a CF hood is nice but im not interested in the trunk.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm, 
I want C/F floor mats.

Seth


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

and i still want C/f t-shirts


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

heh, now that I think about it I kinda want C/F boots.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

cf roof


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

carbon fiber DRIVESHAFTS...actually would serve a porpuse...for ince


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I saw a C/F jacket, cant remember who makes it though. They are in alot of the import mags. Youll see an ad from the inside of a car at night and the gauges will be lit up and there are 3 gauges in the dash below the radio. I thinks its something like toucan in the name or logo..I cant remember.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

since we are makin drive shafts now, why not just throw some water on some toilet paper, let it dry ,and mold up a whole frame and top it off with using elmors school glue and peicing it together.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

AL_Sentra said:


> since we are makin drive shafts now, why not just throw some water on some toilet paper, let it dry ,and mold up a whole frame and top it off with using elmors school glue and peicing it together.



huh??? carbon fiber driveshafts do tons for your motor...more durable, srtonger, and lighter...i wasnt jk when i said we should get CF driveshafts...


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*AL Sentra*

see what kinda bull shit I have to deal with!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Shoot me an email.... I would like to give you a deal on any thing you would like from our selection for trying....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

honestly carbon fiber ski's and ski boots would make a lot of money, CF ski's sell for like a grand a set and are pretty sick... but anyway, I dont think a CF trunk would be a good investment for you to make for the sentra because they will sit on the shelf.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......a cf driveshaft would be pointless in our cars.

and isnt the actual fiber part of it really bad to touch it? wondering how they'd make a jacket out of it.......

skis would be cool, along with snowboards, skateboards, and bike frames 

also, just out of curiousness, what would it cost to build a box, about (L)300 (W)200 (H)185 mm's, with various mounting shelves?


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

*anyways back to the subject.....*

Doesn't anyone want this to happen? It would be a great weight reducer especially if you have a system weighing down your trunk.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

bump


no1 at all wants a C/F trunk for the sentra?


----------

